# CF Gaming Clan



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

I think ComputerForum should have a dedicated thread, on gaming schedules. 
We could use a server. Or just join and go to servers and stuff.

But like every week, we can discuss what game we play on Friday night, or another selected day or time. 

It might be confusing and a little tough in the beginning since of the time conflicts. 

But one session could be CSS, another could be a console game or something. 


I'd be willing to set this up and work out any problems that may occur. 


Tell me what you think...



Thanks


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool im in for this but only for PC games cause I dont have a console.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats fine. 
Once more people 'join' we can list what games we have PC and console, to make it easier.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 2, 2007)

SWEET!! How about some BF2? CS:S is cool but I am noob, I just got it. I can't console game, I hate consoles.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## hpi (Jul 2, 2007)

How about some WoW since I play 6-10 hours of it a day.

Can't play css no more since im banned but Il get a new copy soon.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

WoW would be good.

I dont play it.

I might get into it though.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 2, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> WoW would be good.
> 
> I dont play it.
> 
> I might get into it though.



Hmm...I would have to push that one away, I am not into the fairy stuff & myth creature fantasy...That's just me


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats fine.

Any other games to suggest? 


Or make a list of what games you play PC and console, and if you want, a list of games you might get into.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 2, 2007)

Well off the top of my head these are the games I have and play

CS 1.6
CSS
DOD
DOD S
BF2
BF2142
HALO
Red Orchestra
Thats all I can think of right now

And I am going to try World of Warcraft and see if I like it we could play that to.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ill be in for what games i have...lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol great.

Hopefully we can get a wide variety.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't believe in clans. if I were to even make one it'd be called the solo rogue clan. or the mercenary's (guns for hire)


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

But wouldn't you like to play online with other people from CF?

We wouldn't have to have a name...

We could be like Ill be on join if you want. Something like that.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

lol i juts thought of something...

 "super duper uber pwner squad" UNITE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

and we could use X fire for team speak. up to 100 people per chat room. Cristal clear voice. and X fire provides special dedicated servers for voice.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

X Fire sounds good.

Here are the games that I play.

PC:
CSS
Battle Field 2
Battle Field 2142
Rune Scape
Halo 2 Vista
Halo


Xbox 360:
Halo 2
FEAR
Project Gotham Racing 3
Call of Duty 3
Crack Down 
Gears of War

Soon to Play:
WoW
Guitar Hero
And some others.



I will wait for some other members to join.
And then we can try and make this official.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jul 2, 2007)

ADE said:


> I don't believe in clans. if I were to even make one it'd be called the solo rogue clan. or the mercenary's (guns for hire)



There is actually a Merc clan in that plays all the battlefield series 
I'm down for any of the BF series as well.
You can add me on xifre "docturtle"


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

Do all of you see this as something that could actually work out?

I would be willing to set up any meet ups. And work out any problems that may occur.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jul 2, 2007)

I just thought of something...I'm in Japan at the moment...so I doubt I would get any decent ping with you guys anyways  I normally have to play on Aus or NZ servers.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 2, 2007)

Can I stay in my current clan and just join you guys?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jul 2, 2007)

What do you play GCR?
I'm sure this would just be a social gathering that an actual clan thing?


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 2, 2007)

I play:

Counterstrike: Source
Day of Defeat: Source
Half Life 2: Deathmatch

My xFire is 'westernwizzo'


----------



## 4NGU$ (Jul 2, 2007)

i must say the only one i would be playing is css 
well and maybe BF2 if i can be bothered to install it


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

You can stay in your current clan if you want to.


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll join, for sure!

We missed Rainbow Six: Vegas out, what about that?


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll play when I can, CSS and Half Life 2, but I'm crap, I'll hide behind you guys


----------



## shenry (Jul 2, 2007)

I can play HL2, BF2, CS 1.6 and FEAR combat.Can we have a clan tag to?


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll play FEAR also


----------



## DrCuddles (Jul 2, 2007)

World of Warcaft is a must!!!  - Obsessed!!!
Would you mean like starting a Guild on wow called Computer Forum lol
Coz im in my own guild that i run called <Chronicles of Azeroth> If anyone wants to join im on the Vashj Server  Names Cuddles, *Drcuddles* 

I play CS:S although im just a lil nub, could we get Garry's Mod in there too so we can all come online and have a major mess about?

Unreal Tournament 2004??? Havn't seen that one mentioned 

We were playing Starship Troopers at the lan party me and Dan where at last week, that was awesome.

Battle For Middle Earth, lets not just think FPS lets think strategy aswell 

Command And Conquer 3? Thats a good'in.

Im up for BattleField 2 

If you guys want to play a Steam Game, add me, My ID is DrCuddles
If you play wow on the Vashj Server, im Alliance, add me im Drcuddles

 <3 Games <3


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2007)

WoW would never work out. Everybody is on a different server. You might get lucky and have 1 or 2 other people from here in your server, but not enough to make it worthwhile to play with everyone here.


----------



## spitviper (Jul 2, 2007)

setup a clan for xbox live halo 2


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 2, 2007)

If you want to add me to Steam, my display name is 'GoldenEagle\\ Pablo' or my steam account is 'pparkin'.


----------



## Burgerbob (Jul 2, 2007)

The most numerous game i have seen here is BF2, which is lucky, since it is the only game i have installed ATM. That would be some major fun, just dont know about my ping with everyone else.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2007)

BF2142 or CSS would be the best for me


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't see the point of a clan...


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 2, 2007)

ADE said:


> I don't see the point of a clan...


why?


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 2, 2007)

OOOoo that'd be cool, i play CSS mostly we should have for CS and other clans that you have tags is have kinda like a sub clan where the tag is at the end of the name (just an idea) because im always willing to make my name longer lol and also since alot of people prolly will already be in a clan. Somone should think of a tag x.x a cool one lol.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

dragon2309 said:


> why?



No, seriously, i know what a clan does...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2007)

ADE said:


> No, seriously, i know what a clan does...



Then why dont you see the point of one?


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

how can i see the point of i don't know where to look? that and whats the argument? I don't know what one does and there for don't know the point of being in one.


----------



## Ben (Jul 2, 2007)

ADE said:


> I don't know what one does and there for don't know the point of being in one.



Wait...didn't you just say you knew what one did?



ADE said:


> No, seriously, i know what a clan does...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2007)

ADE, do you or do you not know what a clan is?

A clan is a group of members that play a certain game, usually their are different ranks based on your skill, but not always.

The benefits of being in a clan are that you all get to play together, you can communicate and get things done better, participate in clan-only events, and if you're part of a good clan, people will notice that and see that you are high up there, and not some noob who just joined.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

eh...


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2007)

wow...  You're a gamer and I can't believe you have no idea what a clan is.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

never really cared about them. i go rouge my friend. I fly so low. Unless i can be convinced, I'd could be the best in the team. but eh, the Cheney shots alone fo now. In games I'm either Dick Cheney or Ace.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually Ade it's *Solo*... And I never used to see the point in a clan but now I'm a part of one. They can be good fun.


----------



## ADE (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you slave for doing my dirty work of spelling.  and i still don't get it...


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 2, 2007)

clans are not for me, been there done that, had a server running at one time too.  Too much politics, and when you become competitive too much trash talking from other clans, or if you wipe someone out they accuse you are cheating.  

Plus its all kids these days, I mean when a 12 year old kid kills me and then starts taunting me in their little kid voice I really want to strangle the kid.  Then I remember that I really don't ever want to go to prison, more so than strangling the kid.


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 2, 2007)

The only reason im in clans is for the competition against other clans and scrims help you aloot if you are in a clan with alot of really good people. talking bout css btw


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

No one is forcing you to join.

I take it that this will actually work? 

Is this sticky worthy?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 2, 2007)

well, i think "Computer Forum Clan" isnt really right, its more like a "group" or "team" or something. it will work if people are actually willing to plan everything and then play 

would be cool if it worked though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 2, 2007)

I called it the CF Clan since it will mostly be members from CF that will game together. 

And yeah, it would be cool if it worked out.


----------



## Apathetic (Jul 2, 2007)

Count me in for CS 1.6 and CZ if there is one.  I also have guild wars if anyone wants to meet up.  Xfire - plexyvx


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 2, 2007)

Oddly enough, I was just thinking this morning in the shower (i know, lol) about how cool it would be if CF had its own clan.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol.

We could also use it for like, I am going to go play Halo 2 on the Xbox. Join if you want.


----------



## kobaj (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a server we could use for the clan. I host it so its only good for maybe 7-14 people. Its currently hosting an empty counter strike server 24/7 de_dust2, but I can change it however I (we) want. (Except A minor restart everyday at like 12:15am). But I would really like to get some people on it, as long as they arnt hackers. I hate hackers .

Whats your guys opinion? How many people are actually in this?


----------



## shenry (Jul 3, 2007)

We should make the clan on xfire. Someone should make it then post the link to join there instead of everyone adding everyone that would just be too hard. I'm pretty sure its www.xfire.com/clans. The clan tag could be something like -={CF}=- or something simple like just plain old [CF]


----------



## Geoff (Jul 3, 2007)

It would have to be for a game(s) that most people have, such as CSS, which the majority of people here have.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you think it would be appropriate to make another thread with a list of games and choose multiple choice and highest one goes first?


----------



## shenry (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah nothing wrong with that. You should also make a list of people in the clan.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

*If you want to join the CF clan, send me a PM.*

PM Link


*And the game you want to play for the first CF clan.*


----------



## Geoff (Jul 3, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> *If you want to join the CF clan, send me a PM.*
> 
> PM Link
> 
> ...



What game does the "clan" play?


----------



## shenry (Jul 3, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];698886 said:
			
		

> What game does the "clan" play?



We're sending g4m3rof1337 what game we want to play so he can add them up and find out which is the most popular. Then we will play the most popular.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ill have this more organized as it progresses. 

Right now CSS is leading. Against Battle Field 2.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jul 3, 2007)

Ill play, right now all i have installed is Doom3 and battlefield 2...


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am reinstalling CSS.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 3, 2007)

Once the computer in my sig comes Ill be able to play it should be here by thursday/friday.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Alright Sweet.

For the console players, don't forget to throw in what console games you play.

And I think I deserve the sig extension.


----------



## fatdragon (Jul 3, 2007)

what happen if u dont have the game


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Nothing will happen.
This is mainly for anyone who has the game and wants to play it as a clan.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 3, 2007)

what happens with the people that are already in a clan/squad etc... (like i am) that want to play? it is optional to be in the CF "clan" if you want to play with the other people in the "clan" right??


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah.
You can stay in your current clan. You can even keep the name while we play.


----------



## its ME2 (Jul 5, 2007)

try and play americas army. its a free download, a good game and all can acquire it via americasarmy.com, select downloads. That way you can be assured that all of your prospective clan members can play a game together without having to go out and buy games others have that they dont. Just a thought.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 5, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is this sticky worthy?


Umm... no.

Also, just so you know, this is in no way official, this "clan" that you are making will not be affiliated nor endorsed by computerforum.com.

dragon


----------



## its ME2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Also, just so you know, this is in no way official, this "clan" that you are making will not be affiliated nor endorsed by computerforum.com.

dragon[/QUOTE]

like letting the dog loose in the chicken pen but with a muzzle on. sad how you let this get to this point and then legalease out like a snake!!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 5, 2007)

dragon2309 said:


> Umm... no.
> 
> Also, just so you know, this is in no way official, this "clan" that you are making will not be affiliated nor endorsed by computerforum.com.
> 
> dragon



No offense dragon but from the few days ive been here you are really uptight you really should stop taking your moderating job so seriously and relax a little bit.  Why isn't official cause its not something you thought of?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 5, 2007)

Jughead said:


> No offense dragon but from the few days ive been here you are really uptight you really should stop taking your moderating job so seriously and relax a little bit.  Why isn't official cause its not something you thought of?


He may seem a bit extreme, but I can see where hes coming from here.  This so called "CF gaming clan", is just an idea that a 14 year old came up with.  Sure it's a great idea if it actually works, but it's not something that will help out the forum, and it's something that may actually cause CF to lose some credibility.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well sorry for trying to have a forum clan. 

It could have been looked upon as a form of advertisement. 


But for the people who joined, and want to stay with it, we can do it ourselves. 




Btw. This is not meant to be read as sarcastic. 





Derek.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jughead said:


> No offense dragon but from the few days ive been here you are really uptight you really should stop taking your moderating job so seriously and relax a little bit.  Why isn't official cause its not something you thought of?


Don't think your the first to say that. To be quite honest I could be plenty more uptight. I'm simply stating what has been previously discussed with the other moderators and the admins. This isn't solely my view, although i do support it.

Something run and organized by a 14-year old boy on the far end of an internet connection isnt exactly trustworthy (no offence g4m3r). What if there was a major hacking incident or a major controversial event happened surrounding this new "clan" what or who would it be linked to. Yes, computerforum.com, and that's exactly what we don't want.

On the flip-side of that argument, something created, founded, developed by one of our admins or even "ian" the forum owner. Is likely to be handled with a whole lot more respect and attention to supporting the forum. With a lot less chance of it turning bad due to the level of investment put in.

Oh and this comment --- "Why isn't official cause its not something you thought of?" --- What the hell is that supposed to mean, I'm a moderator, not an admin or the owner of the forum, im simply a volunteer who helps tidy the place up and stick to the forum rules whilst enforcing the wishes and regards of the administrators. Thats it, even if I thought of the idea it wouldn't be anywhere near official.



			
				[-0MEGA-];701118 said:
			
		

> He may seem a bit extreme, but I can see where hes coming from here.  This so called "CF gaming clan", is just an idea that a 14 year old came up with.  Sure it's a great idea if it actually works, but it's not something that will help out the forum, and it's something that may actually cause CF to lose some credibility.


Thankyou 0MEGA, at last someone who actually can see what it's all about.

Kick up a fuss if you will, jughead, but there is nothing to fight here.

dragon2309


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 5, 2007)

OK. 
I can see that.


Thanks Dragon.


----------



## Ben (Jul 5, 2007)

Jughead said:


> No offense dragon but from the few days ive been here you are really uptight you really should stop taking your moderating job so seriously and relax a little bit.  Why isn't official cause its not something you thought of?



Too seriously? Something he didn't think of? This is a computer forum, not a gaming forum, therefore, he is a moderator, trying to make the forum-community a better place to be, by not letting it turn into a "Gaming Forum"



			
				[-0MEGA-];701118 said:
			
		

> He may seem a bit extreme, but I can see where hes coming from here.  This so called "CF gaming clan", is just an idea that a 14 year old came up with.  Sure it's a great idea if it actually works, but it's not something that will help out the forum, and it's something that may actually cause CF to lose some credibility.



That being said...This is called "Computer Forum", Its not meant to be part of a gaming clan, its here solely to help people with their computer troubles.

EDIT: Whoop, too late, Dragon already replied


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys, if this is really gonna go through i have a teamspeak server i have hosted its a 30 man server, that just now a clan from runescape decided to ditch my TS server so now its really just for friends that i have made from the past and are willing to stay with it. I would be more then happy to make a seperate spot for CSS CF  and id probabibly choose another SA to watch over the CS side which prolly could be gamer if you use teamspeak. Its a pretty well rounded server only 3 admins including my self. 4 if i add another which would also bring people who play CSS and are on CF so it'll even out. This was just an idea because now since the old clan leader left hes prolly gonna bring about 5 people along to his server so i think theres nore then enough room.

Please tell me if this sounds good and suggestions are great. And if i could have a mod approve of me putting up my TS Server info up that would be great.

Thanks
Lunch


Edit: and yes i do know what kinda clan this is prolly gonna be, just a small clan of friends who get together and play thats all. And if CF doesnt want anything to do with CSS then i could just put the info for players who just wanna play with some people over TS.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jul 5, 2007)

That'd be great if we could use your TS server.


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 5, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> That'd be great if we could use your TS server.



Cool, It seems like theres only gonna be 10 people max that are staying with my server after the separation so that leaves 20 spots or more easily. I'm just waiting for a mod to approve that i can post the info.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Jul 5, 2007)

From an admin and moderator's point of view, having a CF sponsored clan will distract from the website and forum's main goal and purpose and would take up both time and resources to establish and maintain.  Arguing and ignoring moderator's opinions and concerns only proves to discredit(?) the whole notion.

Edit: Wow...........  A bit too late on my part......


----------



## ADE (Jul 5, 2007)

so why not just say it is not affiliated with CF in any manner and be separate? and X fire provides there own free ts servers for voice only


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 5, 2007)

bumblebee_tuna said:


> From an admin and moderator's point of view, having a CF sponsored clan will distract from the website and forum's main goal and purpose and would take up both time and resources to establish and maintain.  Arguing and ignoring moderator's opinions and concerns only proves to discredit(?) the whole notion.
> 
> Edit: Wow...........  A bit too late on my part......



I dont think it will get that big at all anytime soon, as i said its only for friends we might do scrims maybe some how but we will prolly never get serious and go OGL or cal at all. People who are gonna be in this clan are gonna be people who already own CSS who also use CF Forums so they wont mis use the forums at all but yes i admit with sprays saying www.computerforum.com is gonna drag attention, thats why we don't need to use em if the admins don't accept. And right now im asking for a mods/ admins review about this.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 5, 2007)

lunchboxx said:


> Cool, It seems like theres only gonna be 10 people max that are staying with my server after the separation so that leaves 20 spots or more easily. I'm just waiting for a mod to approve that i can post the info.


Are you talking about posting the info for the TS server, if you are then yeh, of course you can post that.



ADE said:


> so why not just say it is not affiliated with CF in any manner and be separate?


I did... or were you talking to the other guys in this thread? But yeh, jsut because you all happen to come here and are all memebers here, doesnt automatically mean it has to be called cf gaming clan or something like that, just pick a name and brand yourselves with it, there is no reason (and no way) that you would need to piggyback on computerfoums name


----------



## lunchboxx (Jul 5, 2007)

K, thanks dragon. the ip for the server is 67.18.58.10:8852 there is no pass. and yes i gotta admit there is not much for CS but im sure you guys can think of some new channel ideas. Hope to see some of ya guys soon.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 6, 2007)

Halian said:


> Too seriously? Something he didn't think of? This is a computer forum, not a gaming forum, therefore, he is a moderator, trying to make the forum-community a better place to be, by not letting it turn into a "Gaming Forum"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, Halian, why don't you let Dragon2309 explain himself? Society calls ppl like you that constantly take up for their higher authority constantly, "suck-up". I am not saying treat him badly, I do think we should show respect when respect is due but, more and more, when I see a mod in question, there's Halian.

As said in another thread earlier by you dragon2309, no offense..... Including Halian


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 6, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Once again, Halian, why don't you let Dragon2309 explain himself? Society calls ppl like you that constantly take up for their higher authority constantly, "suck-up". I am not saying treat him badly, I do think we should show respect when respect is due but, more and more, when I see a mod in question, there's Halian.
> 
> As said in another thread earlier by you dragon2309, no offense..... Including Halian


Glad to see someone get's an idea of how it is 

I don't want to be the person everyone hates because i rain on the parade all the time, but if i don't say those things and if i dont tell you then it'll only be another mod or admin that comes along and says it, its not me personally out to get anyone.

I tend to get the idea that I'm not listened to alot of the time, not sure why, thats just the way it is, i know a lot of people arent happy with anything i do, even if it would be in their favour. Well, this hasnt phased me just yet, so i'll carry on as i am.

People must remember, I, along with all the other moderators Super Moderators and Administrators are here for a reason, if we neversaid enaything, never enforced rules and let people post or do whatever they wanted, the forum would soon fall into dis-repair. I'm here to help that not happen

dragon2309


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyway, did you guys play last night? I didn't see anything posted up.....


----------

